

The Happiness Effect - scw
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1865960,00.html

======
scw
The journal article referenced:
<http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/337/dec04_2/a2338>

------
delackner
Just finally testing what people already should know: the quality of the
company you keep changes who you become.

